# Bentspoke Crankshaft IPA clone



## thisispants (9/5/17)

Anyone have any idea on how to brew one of these? 

I bloody love this beer, I just can't seem to get a fresh hoppy taste like this beer has. 

Any help would be grand.


----------



## Mr_Brewer (9/5/17)

not sure if this is what you wanted
Batch Size: * 10 gallons * [SIZE=.9em] ( fermentor volume)[/SIZE]
https://www.brewersfriend.com/homebrew/recipe/view/257790/crank-shaft-session-ipa


----------



## mtb (9/5/17)

Mr_Brewer said:


> not sure if this is what you wanted
> Batch Size: * 10 gallons * [SIZE=.9em] ( fermentor volume)[/SIZE]
> https://www.brewersfriend.com/homebrew/recipe/view/257790/crank-shaft-session-ipa


Nah I don't think that's the one, Crankshaft by Bentspoke is a full IPA, not a session one. The hop schedule looks about right though, I recently brewed an IPA with Centennial / Cascade / Citra late additions and it tasted very similar.


----------



## fdsaasdf (9/5/17)

According to the recipe brief on launch day Crankshaft was a 5.6% IPA using US Centennial, Simcoe, Citra and Cascade hops. I've seen it vary between 5.8% in the can and up to 6.2% on tap. Nowadays I believe it features a significant amount of Mosaic too - certainly a beautiful nose. 

The hops are late and the IBU is only 35 - additions from 15 minutes or less I believe.

It's been a while since I had one, but given the orange colour and slightly sweet malty base I'd be thinking plenty of Munich malt, a light caramel/crystal malt and maybe a pinch of rye.


----------



## droid (10/5/17)

Lovely beer!

Throwing 85% of the hops in at the end and then a nice warm dry-hop has helped my IPA style beers retain a big hoppy punch... as well as mineral and acid additions, based on a water report.

Personally I would use pils as a base and carapils and or caramunich and experiment with some acidulated - I'm adding more acidulated each time currently at 4% - the acidulated seems to make the beer ball up in the mouth, which I love - it gives the beer a light crispness as opposed to heavy. A light malt bill with acidulated and 85% of total IBU in at the end and a citra, simcoe/mosaic warm dry-hop would be a good start...

happy brewing

PS
I'm always up for sending out beer with a recipe that may help you make your own tweaks to get where you want. It might not be anything like what you want but providing the recipe and beer will help you make decisions on yours and maybe shorten your quest time - just PM me


----------



## SixStar (10/5/17)

Man just got turned on to Bentspoke. What an amazing beer. Seriously if you can get your hands on it. Can you get it in Melbourne?
Sorry guys off topic - someone put us back on.


----------



## mitchonthebrew (17/5/17)

Found this about Crankshaft IPA, seems they are swapping out Cascade for Mozaic and Equinox hopps. 
https://craftypint.com/beer/3413/bentspoke-brewing-co-crankshaft-ipa


----------



## fdsaasdf (11/4/20)

This recipe came very close in a side-by side comparison.

Gladfield American Ale 84%
Munich 9%
Caramunich II 5%
Gladfield Shepards Delight 2%

Centennial, Citra, Equinox, Simcoe @ 10 to 21IBU
^^^^ added again at flameout, with 30min whirlpool to 19IBU

Dry hop each of the above at 2g/L for 5 days.

Any clean American ale yeast will do.


----------



## Ballaratguy (12/4/20)

fdsaasdf said:


> This recipe came very close in a side-by side comparison.
> 
> Gladfield American Ale 84%
> Munich 9%
> ...


Can you expand on the hop additions “10 to 21 IBU”? And again at flameout with 30min whirlpool to 19 IBU
Sorry I don’t understand this


----------



## goatchop41 (12/4/20)

Ballaratguy said:


> Can you expand on the hop additions “10 to 21 IBU”? And again at flameout with 30min whirlpool to 19 IBU
> Sorry I don’t understand this


"@ 10 to 21 IBU" = at 10 mins to go in the boil, add enough of that hop combination to get 21 IBUs.
"added again at flameout, with 30min whirlpool to 19IBU" = the same hop combo for a 30 min whirlpool, enough hops to get 19 IBU out of it

So you'll have a butt-ton of late hops, which will get you to 40 IBU (approx) and a heap of flavour


----------



## Ballaratguy (12/4/20)

Awesome thanks for the explanation


----------



## Ballaratguy (12/4/20)

goatchop41 said:


> "@ 10 to 21 IBU" = at 10 mins to go in the boil, add enough of that hop combination to get 21 IBUs.
> "added again at flameout, with 30min whirlpool to 19IBU" = the same hop combo for a 30 min whirlpool, enough hops to get 19 IBU out of it
> 
> So you'll have a butt-ton of late hops, which will get you to 40 IBU (approx) and a heap of flavour


Awesome thanks for the explanation. I’ll certainly give it a go when I can get the grain


----------



## The Mack (12/4/20)

fdsaasdf said:


> Gladfield American Ale 84%
> Munich 9%
> Caramunich II 5%
> Gladfield Shepards Delight 2%
> ...



What sort of ratio did you go with the hops mate?


----------



## fdsaasdf (12/4/20)

The Mack said:


> What sort of ratio did you go with the hops mate?


near enough to equal weights


----------



## Grmblz (13/4/20)

fdsaasdf said:


> This recipe came very close in a side-by side comparison.
> 
> Gladfield American Ale 84%
> Munich 9%
> ...


Any obvious tweaks you'd make if doing it again?


----------



## Grmblz (13/4/20)

Oh and any idea what the water profile was?


----------



## fdsaasdf (13/4/20)

Grmblz said:


> Any obvious tweaks you'd make if doing it again?


None that come to mind as far as cloning go, if anything I prefer my IPAs to be more resinous so would be tempted to push all of the hops to 5 minus or less...

As far as improvements go I'd be interested to try it with NE yeast like Burlington, Vermont or East Coast ale to really make the hops shine.



Grmblz said:


> Oh and any idea what the water profile was?


Sorry, I don't know what my water chemistry is exactly. I run all of our our spring-fed townwater through a 3-stage carbon filter system into the house, and again through a 2-stage on the brew rig.


----------



## Grmblz (15/4/20)

Thanks for that fd, so no water additions.
I'll assume being spring fed it has minerals, from wiki " When filtering water, charcoal carbon filters are most effective at removing chlorine, particles such as sediment, volatile organic compounds (VOCs), taste and odor. They are not effective at removing minerals, salts, and dissolved inorganic substances"
I'm on tank water and assume little to no minerals, it is a concrete tank but 30 yrs old so I doubt much is left to leach out, and I usually add 5 gms calcium chloride and 5gms calcium sulphate for hoppy pale ales, so I'll go with that and see what happens. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## krisj (5/6/20)

I love this beer .Iv got grains and hops ordered , had to swap the equinox for el dorado . has any one had a crack at the recipe posted by fdsaasdf. pic of my setup


----------



## Morgz (9/8/20)

Krisj- haven't brewed, but would be interested if you let us know how you go. Its a ripper of a beer, would be great even if it was half close.


----------

